# On the Beeb this morning!



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 16, 2018)

Hiya - I was interviewed by the BBC this week about all kind of things sci fi for a cool show, Science and Stiff. It’s on at 12.30 BST today
BBC Radio Ulster - Science and Stuff, Series 1, Science and Stuff

I’m now just going to spend 3 hours gnawing my knuckles


----------



## HareBrain (Sep 16, 2018)

You're braver than I am -- both in doing the interview and then telling anyone about it!

Will listen with interest ...


----------



## HareBrain (Sep 16, 2018)

Nice interview, Jo. Did you have the questions in advance? I think my brain would have frozen.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 16, 2018)

HareBrain said:


> Nice interview, Jo. Did you have the questions in advance? I think my brain would have frozen.



Cheers! Sadly no - but it was prerecorded so when I fluffed one but they re-recorded.


----------



## Matteo (Sep 19, 2018)

Jo Zebedee said:


> Hiya - I was interviewed by the BBC this week about all kind of things sci fi for a cool show, Science and *Stiff*. It’s on at 12.30 BST today



Hmm...sci fi and pathology.  That's an interesting mix.



> BBC Radio Ulster - Science and *Stuff*, Series 1, Science and Stuff



Ohh... 

Well done Jo.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 19, 2018)

Matteo said:


> Hmm...sci fi and pathology.  That's an interesting mix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed the typo about 2 minutes after editing time!


----------



## Phyrebrat (Sep 19, 2018)

Yes, Jo. Congratulations! 



pH


----------



## Mouse (Sep 20, 2018)

Science and Stiff... see, I was thinking that was totally about the sexy space pilots Jo likes so much.

Congrats!


----------



## crystal haven (Sep 20, 2018)

Congratulations, Jo!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 20, 2018)

Mouse said:


> Science and Stiff... see, I was thinking that was totally about the sexy space pilots Jo likes so much.
> 
> Congrats!


----------



## unbusy thing (Sep 20, 2018)

Brilliant, Jo! I thought you were very eloquent, and your book sounds like a wonderfully creepy mash up of District 9 and War of the Worlds. Perhaps with more cat-eating...


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 20, 2018)

unbusy thing said:


> Brilliant, Jo! I thought you were very eloquent, and your book sounds like a wonderfully creepy mash up of District 9 and War of the Worlds. Perhaps with more cat-eating...


Thank you! That's not a bad mash up of the feel of it! And definitely creepy. I do creepy.  I'm glad it came over well.


----------



## Cathbad (Sep 20, 2018)

Cat eating??  *blink*  *blink*


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 20, 2018)

Cathbad said:


> Cat eating??  *blink*  *blink*


I'm just glad you can all understand my mad Norn Irish accent!


----------



## Parson (Sep 20, 2018)

Mouse said:


> Science and Stiff... see, I was thinking that was totally about the sexy space pilots Jo likes so much.



Unfortunately my mind went there too, but then I thought, oh they must mean someone trying to do science when drunk.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 20, 2018)

Hmmmm. Maybe I should beg a mod to fix my typo! @HareBrain? @The Judge ?


----------



## HareBrain (Sep 20, 2018)

I dunno, it's been quoted now. Changing the original will mess with the very nature of causality.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 20, 2018)

HareBrain said:


> I dunno, it's been quoted now. Changing the original will mess with the very nature of causality.


Dooooo itttt! The end of the world is a mere insignificance


----------



## SilentRoamer (Sep 21, 2018)

Jo Zebedee said:


> Science and Stiff.



Hehehe. 

Well done Jo I'm really happy for you!


----------



## HareBrain (Sep 21, 2018)

See, Jo, most of the thread traffic is coming from that mistake. I'm starting to think it was deliberate, and you knew your plea to edit it would be ignored cos I'm so goddam lazy.


----------

